# Yi JianLian's first play in CBA



## matthaus (Aug 16, 2002)

yesterday ,Guangdong Tiger beat Jilin at home ,118-96 

And it's Yi's first play for pro game ,he play for the trash time


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

thank you for hooking us up with this news, please keep us update on Yi's future game stats if u could (pt/rb/ast/st/bk), again thank you.


----------



## matthaus (Aug 16, 2002)

Player MPG FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Yi Jianlian 9'3" 1/3 0/0 0/0 1 2 3 0 1 0 2 0 2


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Yi Jianlian play any other game in the CBA since his debut in December?


----------

